

Bitcoin is the Linux of payments. And its killer apps will be for US dollars. - RockyMcNuts
http://blog.streeteye.com/blog/2013/12/bitcoin-is-the-linux-of-payments-and-its-killer-app-is-the-us-dollar/

======
mlowl
Op should read more about btc protocol. They are talking nonsense. Mining is
required to verify transactions, new coins are a secondary effect to
incentivize it.

